# Tank wood prep



## Vince (Dec 10, 2010)

I purchased MOPANI WOOD at PETCO three weeks ago and have beren boiling it soaking it but it keeps coloring the water a reddish color........................how long does it take to have it stop adding color to the water, since do not want my tank to have red tint. 
any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advanced for any help.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I bought the same type wood from Petco and put it in a 10 gallon

I didn't bother presoaking or prepping it. It stained the water for well over a month...

but after a month's worth of water changes every 2 or 3 days, it gradually faded and cleared up

it's no longer in the 10 gallon since I had to put a divider in it, but it's now in my 30 gallon and it's not leaching any more


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ive got some pieces that are years old that are still leaching but these are much larger pieces then most shops sell.

It can last weeks or years depending on the wood itself. The tea color wont harm the fish, infact itll make it a little healthier for them.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

here's the same piece of wood in the 30 gallon now

you can tell the wood has darkened up a little














but the water stays crystal clear; no more leaching


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

what kind of substrate do u have in ur 10g? it looks like gravel, sand and then some top soil?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> what kind of substrate do u have in ur 10g? it looks like gravel, sand and then some top soil?


the same "beaslbob" setup that's in my 30 gallon. peat moss, play sand, and gavel


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

yeah i bought my mopani wood like 2 months ago and when i boil it, it heavily leaches out the tannins and is a dark redish brown color still to this day i might do as automatic- hydromatic did and put it in my 30 gallon and just do water changes


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

is peat moss really moss? sorry im a newbie


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you use carbon in your filter it can help. You'll need to replace it about every two weeks though.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> is peat moss really moss? sorry im a newbie


it's more of a soil base. wetting it turns it into a nice mud that you can layer on the bottom, and the plants love it


































jrman83 said:


> If you use carbon in your filter it can help. You'll need to replace it about every two weeks though.


yeah I run two sacks of carbon in the canister on my 30 gallon, and I have a feeling that's why the water stays as clear as it does. I change it out about every month and a half though


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

thank you? and do you know were you can get this peat moss?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> thank you? and do you know were you can get this peat moss?


got mine from Home Depot if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

thank you!!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

My Homedepot didn't have any of that peat moss under 3cubic yards. I got the Sphagnum Long Fiber Peat Moss which came in a 4 cubic foot or so package and my plants are very happy so far.


----------

